# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Λάμπα θερμότητος

## gianisz

Παιδια ξερει κανεις να μου πει που μπορω
Να αγορασω λαμπα θερμοτητας αλλα να προσαρμοζετε
Σε κλουβια για αρωστα πουλια

----------


## jk21

Yπαρχουν σε pet shop (αναζητησε κεραμικες λαμπες θερμοτητας και στην κατηγορια των ερπετων και σε 3 μαγαζια βρηκα με ευκολη αναζητηση ) αλλα και σε εξειδικευμενα καταστηματα με λαμπες στο κεντρο της Αθηνας 


Μεχρι να βρεις , επειδη εχεις αρρωστα αυτη τη στιγμη , αν ειναι να κανονισουμε να ερθεις απο αυριο το απογευμα (ειμαι εκτος αυτη τη στιγμη ) να σου δωσω καποια που εχω να βαλεις εξωτερικα με ντουι τυπου << τσιμπιδα >>  .Ο Φιλιππας ξερει που μενω .Ισως μπορει και ερθετε μαζι (Νεα ζωη Περιστερι )

----------


## gianisz

Ευχαριστω δημητρη.
Το ντουι αυτο το βρισκω σε ηλεκτρικα ειδη
Και παρεπιπτωντος το πουλακι σημερα ειναι πολυ 
Καλιτερα

----------


## jk21

Σε ηλεκτρικα ειδη (ισως και στα ιδια τα μαγαζια που θα παρεις την λαμπα ) βρισκεις ντουι για εσωτερικη συνδεση , μονιμη , σε τυχον κατασκευη που θα κανεις .Εγω μεχρι στιγμης εχω επιλεξει και το συνδεω εξωτερικα (οχι μονιμα ) με τσιμπηδα που εχει ενσωματωμενο ντουι , που βρισκεις ευκολα σε λαικες αγορες στους σχετικους παγκους εργαλειων , σε πανηγυρια κλπ αλλα σιγουρα υπαρχει και πιο αξιοπιστο σε ειδικευμενα καταστηματα 

Κατι σαν και αυτο το ντουι εχω 




ενω η λαμπα ειναι αυτης της μορφης  (οχι κοκκινη ! )

----------


## jk21

Μολις σου βρηκα λαμπα μονο με 7.5 ευρω τα 50 w απο θεσσαλονικη και μεταφορικα να εχει σε συμφερει μια χαρα γιατι εδω βρισκεις πολυ πιο ακριβα απο οσο εχω δει . Σου στελνω πμ σε λιγο

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Σε αποσταση απο λαμπα εως πουλι- α  30-40 ποντους,θελει 150watt για αποδοση θεμοκρασιας 35-40 βαθμους

----------


## gianisz

Ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## Nenkeren

Εγω παντως χρησιμοποιω λαμπα ερπετων 75w σε ανοιχτο κλουβι και ποτε δεν ειχα θεμα με τη θερμοκρασια ουτε παραπανω ουτε παρακατω και το πουλι αποφασιζει που θα παει να κοιμηθει και πια αποσταση το βολευει απο τη λαμπα.Συγκεκριμενα τις πρωτες μερες καθονται κοντα στη λαμπα και μετα που γινονται καλυτερα απομακρυνονται κατα βουληση.Το βραδυ κοιμουνται με την πλατη στη λαμπα οποτε δεν τα ενοχλει στον υπνο,αλλωστε τα πουλια βαζουν το κεφαλι στη φτερουγα και μπλοκαρουν καθε φωτεινοτητα,επισης για τα αρρωστα πουλια βολευει γιατι βλεπουν οταν τα πιανουν οι παραξενες πεινες τις ασθενειας το βραδυ.

----------


## jk21

και η 50αρα σε κλουβι νοσοκομειο δεξια αριστερα κλειστο και μπροστα ανοιχτο , ακομα και εξωτερικα να μπει στους 10 ποντους απ το καγκελο (πολυ περισσοτερο αν ειναι εφαπτομενη σχεδον ) ειναι υπερεπαρκεστατη  .Αν θελουμε να την εχουμε μακρυτερα και το κλουβι ειναι συμβατικο ανοιχτο , ναι θελει περισσοτερο

----------


## binary

> Παιδια ξερει κανεις να μου πει που μπορω
> Να αγορασω λαμπα θερμοτητας αλλα να προσαρμοζετε
> Σε κλουβια για αρωστα πουλια


Γιαννη Καλημερα.

Εχω ενα 'αυτοσχεδιο' κουτι πλαστικο που μου ειχε φτιαξει φιλος ηλεκτρολογος με λαμπα και θερμοστατη. Σου στελνω PM. Παρε με τηλεφωνο και μπορω να στη δωσω δωρεαν. Αρκει να εισαι Αθηνα.

----------

